# Identifying my Murray Jet Fire



## OLDTIMER (Apr 14, 2013)

As you may have seen in my other posts of today, I purchased a Murray Jet Fire. The bike was purchased out-of-state and is currently enroute to me. 
I have been doing a little Internet research trying to learn about my purchase and determine year, era, etc. 
In all the pictures I have seen, there is a chrome housing and headlamp lens which wraps around the fork tube and flows into the front of the tank.
Mine differs in that it does not have this housing nor lens. The front of the tank is rounded and comes together just behind the fork tube.
I thought at first that these pieces were missing, but the tank is correctly painted and there is a large Murray checkerboard decal affixed to the front of the fork tube where the housing and lens are otherwise located on the example bikes I've seen.
Does this variation help in determining model type, year model, etc.???
Thanks for any info.


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 14, 2013)

no it means it may be late 50's or very early 60's, the tank lights were 60's to about 71 or 72.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Apr 15, 2013)

Using the Murray Eliminator Muscle Bikes website as my source, it appears that my bike is a 1971 year model or possibly later. Their information shows the 1970 year model to be the last that has the chrome headlamp housing & lens forward of the tank.  It also seems to support the 1971 year model pictures which shows an odd combination of chrome fenders and black wall tires. 
I seem to observe entry-level bikes to have the painted fenders and blackwall tires with little-to-no chrome nor options and the other side of the scale..."deluxe" bikes with chrome fenders, whitewall tires, upgraded trim and options....And additionally, variations of these combinations seem to exists between other bike manufacturers.
Thanks for the help...any additional information on my Murray is greatly appreciated.


----------

